# UK to Vancouver



## mikewilson (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi guys!

I'm a newbie so be gentle 
I'm looking at moving to Vancouver for a minimum of one year in Jan 2011. My stay may be longer depending on visas/general life but anyhu!!

I'm looking for any advice really on how to go about it. I've done a couple of visa checks online and been given a good points score, although I'm completely aware that this may not be anywhere near the real visa application.
I was also wondering where a good area to live in Vancouver would be? As in, are there any particular areas to avoid, known crime hotspots/dodgy areas to live, good access to the city centre whilst still a decent price.

I'm aware alot can change in a year in terms of pricings but would be good to get a heads up. All advice/info would be great as I'm sure there's absolutely loads that I haven't thought through!!!

I'm 24 and a web programmer if that helps with any advice 

Thanks
Michael


----------



## Blitzwing85 (Feb 2, 2010)

mikewilson said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm a newbie so be gentle
> I'm looking at moving to Vancouver for a minimum of one year in Jan 2011. My stay may be longer depending on visas/general life but anyhu!!
> ...


Yes there is a hell of a lot to think about!!!
I just contacted a legal firm in Canada about it and reading the reply gave me a headache. Although i was enquiring about a permanent move myself.

I know someone who lives in Vancouver who i could ask...but you'll probably have replies on here by the time i contact them. It'd be a day or two before they got back to me. 

I'll ask the question tonight though just in case.


----------



## mikewilson (Feb 3, 2010)

Blitzwing85 said:


> Yes there is a hell of a lot to think about!!!
> I just contacted a legal firm in Canada about it and reading the reply gave me a headache. Although i was enquiring about a permanent move myself.
> 
> I know someone who lives in Vancouver who i could ask...but you'll probably have replies on here by the time i contact them. It'd be a day or two before they got back to me.
> ...


Hi Blitzwing85,

Thanks that would be brilliant  As I say any info is good info


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Make sure you look carefully at the prices of rent & home purchase as Vancouver is very expensive. Also make sure you have a job before doing anything else.
Look up BUNAC on the Canadian web site for immigrants it may be of use to you.


----------



## ericurmudgeon (Feb 3, 2010)

Have you considered Victoria as a possibly cheaper alternative?


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Michael

To get an idea of the cost of rentals, you might want to browse the classified section of 2 Vancouver newspapers - The Vancouver Sun and The Province. Each community tends to have a local newspaper, but the 2 noted above have the largest circulation base. There are also a number of online classified websites that offer housing rentals such as Craigslist or kijiji. 

Best of luck with your research!

Oggy


----------



## mikewilson (Feb 3, 2010)

Brilliant cheers everyone!! I'll get researching


----------



## talie (Feb 8, 2010)

I was thinking vancouver till i saw the prices! lo


----------



## rbhikha (Apr 20, 2011)

mikewilson said:


> Brilliant cheers everyone!! I'll get researching


Mike let me know how you get on. I'm thinking of moving to Canada from the UK too and was looking for some ideas on where to live surrounding vancouver.

When do you plan to go over?

Cheers Rav


----------

